# What to take and where to buy?



## zeffy (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm 28 and I am alright semi big, about semi big. 

I'm good diet and I work out every day. I'm on leave for a month, I want to take a month 
supply.

What I'm looking for is muscle gain and just getting ripped.

What guys do you recommend me buying and from where?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2016)

Omg. Lol please stop


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2016)

muscletech 18$ a bottle I get it for..but i wont tell u where


----------



## zeffy (Nov 23, 2016)

This is a steriod forum and people get mad when I post about it because I need help, I seriously don't know where to post or look so im here.


----------



## DF (Nov 23, 2016)

No,  this is a powerlifting and bodybuilding forum.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2016)

U can discuss steroids here yes, but not where to buy them. 

U need to do research it sounds like u know nothing about steroids


----------



## zeffy (Nov 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U can discuss steroids here yes, but not where to buy them.
> 
> U need to do research it sounds like u know nothing about steroids



Okay I don't need to know where to buy them.

just need to know a good oral one


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 23, 2016)

This is getting better and better every post


----------



## Longandhard (Nov 23, 2016)

If you want to get shredded why don't you just diet down?


----------



## snake (Nov 23, 2016)

Trust me; the questions that you have already asked would lead even the casual observer to think you're not even close to understanding what you want to do or how to do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2016)

zeffy said:


> Okay I don't need to know where to buy them.
> 
> just need to know a good oral one



ill pull it out u give me good oral..ok?


----------



## Gettin'Big (Nov 23, 2016)

All of them, take all of them. I went to GNC the other day and they had some on clearance.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 23, 2016)

HugeGainer

Tigerfitness.com


You're welcome.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 23, 2016)

Now if you can find some of those mini thins, that's the best shit out there


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 23, 2016)

I recommend Tesosterone E, Turinabol, Nolva, Clomid, protein...I have no idea where to buy these things though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2016)

creekrat said:


> Now if you can find some of those mini thins, that's the best shit out there



711 had them back in the day good stuff.

Also used to get ABB speed stack fruit punch.


----------



## freddisonnn (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the thread here! It will be very useful for me


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 14, 2016)

How big is semi big? Like "Hey, I'm kind of big" or "Hey, I'm as big as a peterbuilt"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 14, 2016)

BOOSTMYVIGORcom said:


> Visit BOOSTMYVIGOR.COM



Is it Quality Legit stuff?


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2016)

zeffy said:


> I'm 28 and I am alright semi big, about semi big.
> 
> I'm good diet and I work out every day. I'm on leave for a month, I want to take a month
> supply.
> ...



Yam Root
Creatine

Amazon.com


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 14, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yam Root
> Creatine
> 
> Amazon.com



Great help Diz, I'm more of an Ebay man myself.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 14, 2016)

BOOSTMYVIGORcom said:


> *TrickWilliams* look at certificates attached to each products gallery! I really recommend you highest quality stuff! Much better for health than some shitty unknown brands...



I'm done replying to you. Your going to be gone anyway.


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 16, 2016)

Crack diet is tried and true way to get shredded.


----------

